# EU national + non- EU spouse - residency without employment?



## Cameron326 (Sep 1, 2014)

Info would be greatly appreciated

I am an EU National (British) married to a non-EU National (China). We are considering a move to either Spain or France. I would like some advice on the challenges, if any, of being able to settle in one of these countries without either of us necessarily being in full time employment - but being financially independent. To clarify - We may seek salaried employment at some point in the future, but do not want to rely on it as a condition of our residence. 

To my question is can we merely rely on bank statements as evidence of sufficient funds, or does one of us have to have employment in Spain? If bank account evidence is adequate, what amount would be adequate evidence of "sufficient funds" and how often would we need to show evidence of "sufficient funds". Just once or at regular intervals? 

Is actual salaried employment, at any stage, a condition of continued residence for either the EU national or the non- EU spouse? 

Many thanks for any advice.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cameron326 said:


> Info would be greatly appreciated
> 
> I am an EU National (British) married to a non-EU National (China). We are considering a move to either Spain or France. I would like some advice on the challenges, if any, of being able to settle in one of these countries without either of us necessarily being in full time employment - but being financially independent. To clarify - We may seek salaried employment at some point in the future, but do not want to rely on it as a condition of our residence.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

you only have to show "sufficient funds" at the time of registration - & of course that you have healthcare provision in place

although that will be twice in your case - once when you register as resident & then again when your spouse applies for residency as the spouse of an EU citizen exercising treaty rights - though that can be done within days, if not even the same day

once you are registered as an EU citizen, they don't check again (at the moment, but that could change of course)

your spouse would have to renew residency after 2 years I think - I would imagine that at that stage proofs might be needed again - others here who have been through the process will hopefully clarify


----------



## Cameron326 (Sep 1, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> you only have to show "sufficient funds" at the time of registration - & of course that you have healthcare provision in place
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick clear reply! A couple of other questions. Any idea how much roughly constitutes "sufficient funds"? Would Health insurance need to cover 1 year or 2 years (until the next renewal). 

Finally, Should I apply for any kind of long term special visa before entering Spain. Or merely enter on my normal UK passport and then register as a resident? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cameron326 said:


> Thanks for the quick clear reply! A couple of other questions. Any idea how much roughly constitutes "sufficient funds"? Would Health insurance need to cover 1 year or 2 years (until the next renewal).
> 
> Finally, Should I apply for any kind of long term special visa before entering Spain. Or merely enter on my normal UK passport and then register as a resident? Thanks for the advice!


you can just turn up - your souse will need a visitor visa I believe, being Chinese?


you just have to take out normal healthcare with a Spanish healthcare provider - contracts are usually annual

sufficient funds..... the exact amount required varies between offices - the rules say that you have to have above the level at which the govt would help you (basically because the govt _won't _help you)

for an EU citizen it seems to be around the 625€ a month & /or 6000€ in the bank per person (in a Spanish bank makes this easier) 

I'm not sure how much for a non-EU citizen as spouse of an EU citizen - but we do have a member here from China who came recently in those circumstances, & istr that they were asked for 2,200€ a month


----------



## Cameron326 (Sep 1, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> you can just turn up - your souse will need a visitor visa I believe, being Chinese?
> 
> 
> you just have to take out normal healthcare with a Spanish healthcare provider - contracts are usually annual
> ...


Thanks a lot. That would presumably be €2,200 a month for ONE year - ie €26.000 total? Or might they ask to see two years worth of funds, enough to cover until next renewal ie €52,000? 

Also, seeing as I am not currently resident in Spain either, presumably my wife would need to enter using Schengen tourist visa rather than a visitor visa? (Or is this what you mean by visit visa)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cameron326 said:


> Thanks a lot. That would presumably be €2,200 a month for ONE year - ie €26.000 total? Or might they ask to see two years worth of funds, enough to cover until next renewal ie €52,000?
> 
> Also, seeing as I am not currently resident in Spain either, presumably my wife would need to enter using Schengen tourist visa rather than a visitor visa? (Or is this what you mean by visit visa)


yes, that's what I meant by visitor visa

I'm not 100% certain - because it really does vary from office to office - but anecdotal evidence suggests that a few months payments of that order into a bank account is usually enough - after all - you have to register within 3 months of arrival, so they can't logically expect more than that - though as I say, some offices want to see a 'lump sum' bank balance


----------



## SweetHome (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,

I see you're getting enough help but just one more little thing. About to prove you have enough money for you and your wife (When you are registered as community citizen, she will have to register as your wife, she won't get an independent permit). If you're not working in Spain the most frecuently thing that Government ask it's a document of the bank with the average of your account. BUT thing that it has to be an Spanish Bank. Spanish Government doesn't use to accept documents from foreigner companies because they can't check if they're real or legal companies.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Cameron326 said:


> To my question is can we merely rely on bank statements as evidence of sufficient funds, or does one of us have to have employment in Spain? If bank account evidence is adequate, what amount would be adequate evidence of "sufficient funds" and how often would we need to show evidence of "sufficient funds". Just once or at regular intervals?


We are in a similar situation as yours. Beside the bank statement, we also got a bank certificate to certify that our bank account and statement are valid. We have a Spanish bank account and were told that we needed to go the same bank where we opened the account to get this bank certificate. As others have mentioned, they may not take a statement from a non-Spanish bank account as they can not verify that the statement is legit. Though we don't have job contracts and are financially independent, we make regular transfer of our rental income into the Spanish bank account to provide the paper trail of regular income. You may want to make these regular transfers from whatever source of income you have. We had about 35000-40000 euros for three of us (less than 2 years worth) and neither the Oficina de Extranjeros or the Police Station has challenged this amount. 

Best of luck because you will need it!


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Apart from the above info, the marriage certificate has to be officially translated to Spanish and stamped by China foreign affairs dept. and Spanish Embassy in China if you married in China.When your wife apply the resident card, this document has to be less than 90 days.

Your wife's resident card will be valid for 5 years. 

But the marriage certificate,bank certificate and private insurance are very important. You can get your residence same day. But the appointment is 30 or 45 days later.Your wife's resident card will be handed to her around 14 weeks after you make her appointment if all the docs are accepted!

I was here last Dec. but have to go back to get another translated marriage certificate because it is old than 90 days and my visa only have 10 days left and there were no chance to get appointment so soon.


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Sandraw719 said:


> Apart from the above info, the marriage certificate has to be officially translated to Spanish and stamped by China foreign affairs dept. and Spanish Embassy in China if you married in China.When your wife apply the resident card, this document has to be less than 90 days.
> 
> Your wife's resident card will be valid for 5 years.
> 
> ...


Sorry, it takes 21 weeks for non eu parter to get the actual card from the day when you make an appointment.


----------



## SweetHome (Sep 1, 2014)

Sandraw719 said:


> Apart from the above info, the marriage certificate has to be officially translated to Spanish and stamped by China foreign affairs dept. and Spanish Embassy in China if you married in China.When your wife apply the resident card, this document has to be less than 90 days.
> 
> Your wife's resident card will be valid for 5 years.
> 
> ...



I answer in parts:

1. All the oficial documents have to be stamped and recently, not more than 3 months, wich's logical because they wanna know that it's a legal document and you're now in that situation, and yes you need a copy translated to spanish for a certified translator, but it's nothing complicated, there's a list with all them in all countries in the website of the Spanish Government.

2. The appointment with Government Office, well now in summer they have less staff so it's take 2 or 3 weeks, but usually you can get your appointment for top 10 days after you ask it. /SNIP/

3.- The time they need to send you te original card, it depends, but don't worry, because the most usual is that you get a provisional the same day of the appointment, so you can stay in the country no matters if you haven't the original yet.

Just in add, this is the same procedure for wife/husband, son/daughter or mother/father of EU citizens. The exact name in spanish is "Tarjeta Familiar de ciudadano comunitario"

Good luck!


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

It seems it is more efficient in your area.

You are correct. But without actual card, it can be a problem when you apply a place in the school or buy property. Most Spanish workers want to see the resident card instead of a letter from immigration office. Sometime the supermarket need to check with ID when you use bank card. I hate to bring my passport with me when I go shopping.






SweetHome said:


> I answer in parts:
> 
> 1. All the oficial documents have to be stamped and recently, not more than 3 months, wich's logical because they wanna know that it's a legal document and you're now in that situation, and yes you need a copy translated to spanish for a certified translator, but it's nothing complicated, there's a list with all them in all countries in the website of the Spanish Government.
> 
> ...


----------



## SweetHome (Sep 1, 2014)

Sandraw719 said:


> It seems it is more efficient in your area.
> 
> You are correct. But without actual card, it can be a problem when you apply a place in the school or buy property. Most Spanish workers want to see the resident card instead of a letter from immigration office. Sometime the supermarket need to check with ID when you use bank card. I hate to bring my passport with me when I go shopping.


With the provisional (And the register in the Town Hall) you can role kids on the public schools. I did it hundred times. I don't know why you can't, sorry Sandra.

The credit card, well, they have to check with some identification document that it's your card, it's annoying but it's good for you just in case someone steal your card


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SweetHome said:


> With the provisional (And the register in the Town Hall) you can role kids on the public schools. I did it hundred times. I don't know why you can't, sorry Sandra.
> 
> The credit card, well, they have to check with some identification document that it's your card, it's annoying but it's good for you just in case someone steal your card


legally speaking, you only need the padrón to register the kids in school


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

Regarding amount, last week we provided a local Spanish bank statement showing a balance of 57,000 euro (family of 5, but same situation as yourself otherwise).

The person asked for 3 months bank statements and seemed more focused on income, but we had a lawyer with us who quickly argued that we had only been here a couple of weeks, so three months statements was not possible, and after some umming and ahing the residence was given.

But can't stress enough it depends on the individual you are dealing with and their mood on the day. Our lawyer opined we had someone who was a tad more difficult than average, so our experience only our own. My feeling though was that without a lawyer present we would have left empty handed and it would have been a long drawn-out process otherwise.


----------

